# Replacement/spare bracelet for Bulova Moon Watch



## MihneaG

Hey folks,

After much consideration (and much more drooling over photos and reviews over here), I've decided to shoot for a moon watch. Expecting to get it soon off Amazon, got a great deal for 307 GBP.

Unfortunately, because I'm not always a patient dude when it comes to watches (that's yielded various results so far, though mostly positive), I got the velcro + "carbon" straps version, despite wanting the metal bracelet one.

My question (*primarily for those of you hailing from Europe*) is: where can I get the metal bracelet separately?

So far, I've only found it on AllAmericanWatches.com, but since they seem reluctant to ship internationally + my own reluctance of paying more than half a watch for shipping & customs. 
Is there a better, more Europe-friendly option? Or perhaps another American one that some of you have dealt with without paying an arm and a leg?

Product details (as found on AllAmerican): 96B258 Bulova 8875 Apollo 15 Special Edition SS Bulova Replacement Watch Band

Many thanks in advance!









(photo from A Blog To Watch)


----------



## Mpkaier

The metal bracelet will not fit on the strap version as the lug holes are different. Crazy that they did that.


----------



## time-man

Mpkaier said:


> The metal bracelet will not fit on the strap version as the lug holes are different. Crazy that they did that.


Yes, the spacing of the lugs and pins is different, so if you don't get the bracelet version, you won't be able to fit one later.


----------



## MihneaG

Ouch! Well, the more you know. Black leather it shall be, then. It would've never crossed my mind to check the lug holes of two identical watches, wonder why on earth they thought that would be a good idea.

Thanks for the info guys, much obliged!


----------



## UofRSpider

I also have the strap version. Great timepiece! I keep a Hadley-Roma black Kevlar strap on mine (off white stitching). Love it.


----------



## Remofflan

I got the strap version as well, and being aware that the Bulova bracelet wouldn't fit - I ordered a cheap ass noname bracelet off of eBay. It came as no big surprise when it didn't fit. The lug holes really are deep in/close to the case. Why are the lugs so big?

Anyway, is there really no bracelet at all that will fit this model (nicely/without leaving too much of a gap)?

I usually go for a black textile strap that I find feels nicer than the Bulova leather one, but I prefer bracelets in general.


----------



## Badfish179

You could use a NATO.....


----------



## wovivi01

Or leather....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

Remofflan said:


> I got the strap version as well, and being aware that the Bulova bracelet wouldn't fit - I ordered a cheap ass noname bracelet off of eBay. It came as no big surprise when it didn't fit. The lug holes really are deep in/close to the case. Why are the lugs so big?
> 
> Anyway, is there really no bracelet at all that will fit this model (nicely/without leaving too much of a gap)?
> 
> I usually go for a black textile strap that I find feels nicer than the Bulova leather one, but I prefer bracelets in general.


In what way did the bracelet not fit? Was it too close to the case, or too far away leaving a large gap?


----------



## Vlciudoli

The bracelet will fit the lug gap and curve, but the holes are in a different place, so the spring bars will not locate.

I'd love to know why the was done, its dumbass. 

di modell Monza 20mm looks amazing on these.


----------



## Jeff_T

wovivi01 said:


> Or leather....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great! What is it?


----------



## wovivi01

Thanks. It's a Band R bands Horween leather. I picked it up from a great seller on the exchange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T

Thanks!


----------



## Dan T.

I know this thread is a year old, but I was wondering if you guys know what kind of clasp that is on the bracelet version? I like it, and I'm interested in picking up some after-market bracelets (for different watches than this one) that have this type of closure. I love my watches with the big fold-over clasps, but the clean look of this one has me keenly interested in picking up some more of this style closure.

Thanks.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Dan T. said:


> I know this thread is a year old, but I was wondering if you guys know what kind of clasp that is on the bracelet version? I like it, and I'm interested in picking up some after-market bracelets (for different watches than this one) that have this type of closure. I love my watches with the big fold-over clasps, but the clean look of this one has me keenly interested in picking up some more of this style closure.
> 
> Thanks.


A long time coming but this Bay link may help ;-)

https://www.ebayDOTco.uk/itm/20-22-...var=581345111933&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372

Correct as needed! Click and the link will fail, replace DOT with . and it should work

Regards
Jim


----------



## carbon_dragon

I've seen at least one picture with this on an aftermarket bracelet (I think, it's hard to know which Lunar Pilot he bought, but if he bought the bracelet version, why buy another bracelet so I'm assuming he bought the carbon fiber type one as I did). The bracelet was a Super Engineer (straight lugs presumably 22mm). It looked surprisingly good. There are also bracelets that rely on the watch being round which provide lugs but the straight one looked pretty good.

I guess I don't typically wear bracelets (which is why I bought the carbon fiber looking one because I wanted to use leather straps). But I might still want to use a bracelet occasionally so I wouldn't mind finding a good one, even if it's not identical to the original. Anyone actually done it and if so post pictures and stories


----------



## astitchintime

It’s 2019 so I am a bit behind the curve...

Just wanted to ask: is it easier to buy the Lunar with the metal strap and then find aftermarket leather/NATO straps -or- is versa: buy the Lunar with the leather/NATO combo and find a metal strap to fit?

From what I have read in this thread it would seem buying the metal strap version and then finding aftermarket leather/NATO may be better.

Thanks


----------



## Nokie

Buy the bracelet version. Much easier to adapt a strap to it than an aftermarket bracelet, IMHO.


----------



## Commisar

Nokie said:


> Buy the bracelet version. Much easier to adapt a strap to it than an aftermarket bracelet, IMHO.


Correct

Curved spring bars and you're good to go

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon

Nokie said:


> Buy the bracelet version. Much easier to adapt a strap to it than an aftermarket bracelet, IMHO.


It's been a while. I wear bracelets a lot more now, and I kind of wish I had bought the bracelet version but I really like the 2 piece NATO looking strap that comes in the non bracelet version. So there is that. I suspect that for me the only bracelet I could buy is a straight end link version. It just hasn't been a priority. I'm not sure what to call this 2 piece or if it has a real name. I kind of doubt it's an actual NASA type either, but I kind of like it. It's a really nice watch. My favorite quartz probably.


----------



## zzzxxx

Hi guys. I have this Bulova's version with a leather strap. Is it possible to change the leather strap for a metal one? If it possible, could you send me the link of an official store? Thanks.


----------



## carbon_dragon

I ultimately chose this straight lugged strapcode bracelet for the Lunar Pilot. I did buy the leather strap/velcro strap version of the Lunar pilot rather than the bracelet just like you did. As it turned out, I didn't much like the metal strap that the other one came with anyway so I'm glad I bought this one and this bracelet.


----------



## Nunz

Nice one. I tool would like a “fitted” metal bracelet for this watch. It’s a shame the factory original won’t work. I’m going to investigate this a bit further and see what I find. The Strapcode one looks great. I have a similar one!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Watch Steward


----------



## RADER1219

carbon_dragon said:


> I ultimately chose this straight lugged strapcode bracelet for the Lunar Pilot. I did buy the leather strap/velcro strap version of the Lunar pilot rather than the bracelet just like you did. As it turned out, I didn't much like the metal strap that the other one came with anyway so I'm glad I bought this one and this bracelet.
> View attachment 16247851
> View attachment 16247856


1st time posting, but looking at the Bulova Lunar strap version you posted, what modification/tools did you need in order to fit the Straight End bracelet onto it? Also purchased the strap version but really like how yours came out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## carbon_dragon

RADER1219 said:


> 1st time posting, but looking at the Bulova Lunar strap version you posted, what modification/tools did you need in order to fit the Straight End bracelet onto it? Also purchased the strap version but really like how yours came out. Thanks in advance!


None. Just took off the strap and clipped the new bracelet on. I just used a normal strap replacement tool (the kind they tend to give you with some watches). No problems.


----------



## daglesj

I love my Lunar Pilot on a Bund Strap. The Pebro ones are very good and comfy too. 









Pebro Vintage Leather BUND Watch Strap in BLACK


A Bund-style watch strap offers a barrier between the underside of a watch and your wrist, adding to its comfort and reducing wear-and-tear on your watch casing. A excellent choice for those with metal allergies, the strap comes in a choice of natural hues and can be accented with one of three...




www.watchobsession.co.uk


----------

